# Todays outboards



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Im looking at a 26ft Pathfinder, the dealer says alot of guys are outfitting these boats for bluewater and rig fishing. My question is, would you go offshore that far regularly (seas permitting) with a brand new (single) Yamaha 300 4 stroke?
thanks


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Even though its breakin the rules to go that far with one motor,if I had that boat and motor and caught the right day,"SEE YA"!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All the newer engines have a system that will limit the RPMs when a problem arises. Two engines are a waste of money and power. More weight and twice as much in the water for more drag. Get a good VHF, sea tow. And if way offshore a satellite phone and you are way ahead of the cost of twin engines.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me at all with a new 300 Yamaha. Just get a couple hundred hours on it first.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

get past the initial break in (oil and lower unit).

have enough consumable spares which you could effect contingent on seas; fuel/water separator is one in particular and in-line fuel filter as these sensors will let you know very fast.

there are always buddy boats too!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Or buy an e-tec wide open out of the box. First checkup 300 hrs 5 year warrenty. My 2010 150 has 900 hrs on her had a couple minor quickly repaired problems free. Never been towed back.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

The nice thing about being out there on nice days is there are usually a lot of other boats out there. You still have to be careful with something like Sea Tow as they may have a limit on distance. 

Theres a big difference between go out in the middle of a 3-4 day span of nice weather as it probably won't change, and going out in 2-3s that easily could change to 4-5s. 

I certainly wouldn't make that a regular occurrence, but 2-3 times a year certainly no issue with the proper safety equipment.


----------

